# ترشيحات الاسبوع الثاني



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

++ السلام والنعمة علي الجميع++

كان خلال هذا الاسبوع مواضيع متنوعه في القسم الترفيهي

ومن خلال موضوع الترشيحات

تم ترشيح ثلاثة مواضيع

وهما
​
اقوي 68 خضة بالعالم
​
للعضو المبارك مارسلينو


اسرع عملية سرقة

للمشرف استاذ النهيسي
​

نكت جديدة عن الثورة

للعضو النشيط bob 




في انتظار اختياراتكم للموضوع الفائز هذا الاسبوع

سلام ونعمة

​


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

*wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
انا اسمي نزل في سباق الاسبوع ده 
ميرسي جدا*
*ههههههههههه استرها معانا يا كريم*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه بالتوفيق يا بوب

ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## انريكي (6 مارس 2011)

تم النصويت يا روزي

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> تم النصويت يا روزي
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


 

ميرسي ليك يا انريكي

نورت


----------



## tamav maria (6 مارس 2011)

تم التصويت ياقمره


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

نورتي حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا روزى 
تم التصويت ​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ميرسي يا كوكو
نورت


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 مارس 2011)

انا صوت للموضوع الثالث عشان النكتة ديه بس 
حمار هربان من ليبيا وصل المغرب وقفوة سألوه بتجرى ليه؟.
قالهم : القذافي أمر بذبح كل البقر !
قالوله : بس انت حمار مش بقرة ؟
قالهم : طب حد يروح يفهمه


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا مرمر

ويلا بقي يا جماعه لان المنافسه جامده بين الثلاث مواضيع


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 مارس 2011)

تم التصويت يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

تم الانتهاء من الترشيحات

والنتيجة كانت فوز


 اسرع عملية سرقة
 
 للمشرف استاذ النهيسي

الف مبروك يا استاذي









وفي انتظار حضرتك في الترشيحات القادمة بأجمل المواضيع

ربنا يعوضك


شكر خاص لدودو علي تعبه ومجهوده الجميل​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك استاذي النهيسي
عقبال كل مره متميز دايما
وميرسي روزي ياقمر علي الموضوعات التحفه
كل مره موضوع اجمل من اللي قبله
ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2011)

*10000000000 مبروك لاستاذي النهيسي
و شكرا لاختي روزي علي الموضوع التحفة ده
*


----------



## dodo jojo (10 مارس 2011)

*الف الف الف الف الف مبروك يانهيسي..كان شرف لي انا اصمملك..الشكرا كله يرجع لروزى.شكرا روز روز*


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تم الانتهاء من الترشيحات
> 
> والنتيجة كانت فوز
> 
> ...


*شكرا جدا
ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> الف الف مبروك استاذي النهيسي
> عقبال كل مره متميز دايما
> وميرسي روزي ياقمر علي الموضوعات التحفه
> كل مره موضوع اجمل من اللي قبله
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*شكرااااا ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *10000000000 مبروك لاستاذي النهيسي
> و شكرا لاختي روزي علي الموضوع التحفة ده
> *


*شكرا جدااااا للمحبه
*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *الف الف الف الف الف مبروك يانهيسي..كان شرف لي انا اصمملك..الشكرا كله يرجع لروزى.شكرا روز روز*


*شاكر محبتك أخى الغالى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

*شكرا للأخت روزى
لنشاطها الجميل جداااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> الف الف مبروك استاذي النهيسي
> عقبال كل مره متميز دايما
> وميرسي روزي ياقمر علي الموضوعات التحفه
> كل مره موضوع اجمل من اللي قبله
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ميرسي خالص علي زوقك ورقتك


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *10000000000 مبروك لاستاذي النهيسي
> و شكرا لاختي روزي علي الموضوع التحفة ده
> *




ميرسي ليك يا بوب علي كلامك الجميل زيك
ربنا يخليك


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *الف الف الف الف الف مبروك يانهيسي..كان شرف لي انا اصمملك..الشكرا كله يرجع لروزى.شكرا روز روز*




ربنا يخليك يا دودو

انت خدوم جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا
> ربنا يفرحك*​




شكرا لمجهودك يا استاذي


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للأخت روزى
> لنشاطها الجميل جداااا*​




الجميل هو تواجدكم المميز يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 مارس 2011)

*الف مبروووووووووك استاذي الغالي*
*وعقبال كل مرة*
*مرسي للموضوع يا روزي القمر وللتصميم الروووعة يا دودو*
*ربنا يبارك مجهودكم*​


----------



## سور (10 مارس 2011)

تم التصويت يا قمر
ميرررسى جدا لنشاطك الرائع بقسم الترفيهى


----------



## انريكي (10 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك يا استاذي الغالي

ومرسي كتير روزي على الموضوع التحفة

الرب يباركم


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *الف مبروووووووووك استاذي الغالي*
> *وعقبال كل مرة*
> *مرسي للموضوع يا روزي القمر وللتصميم الروووعة يا دودو*
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودكم*​






ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

سور قال:


> تم التصويت يا قمر
> ميرررسى جدا لنشاطك الرائع بقسم الترفيهى




ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

ميرسي لزوقك


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> الف الف مبروك يا استاذي الغالي
> 
> ومرسي كتير روزي على الموضوع التحفة
> 
> الرب يباركم




ربنا يخليك يا انريكي

نورت يا جميل


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2011)

*مبروووووووك يا استاذنا
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مارس 2011)

*تــــم التصويت يا روزى*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مبروووووووك يا استاذنا
> *​




نورت يا ميلوووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *تــــم التصويت يا روزى*​




ميرسي ليك يا هيرو

ربنا يعوضك


----------

